# First time builder



## Rawlaw

I am attempting to build a computer for gaming. i would like to keep it under 1500$ including moniter. I have the following components selected:*XCLIO A380BK Fully Black SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Full Tower Computer Case; Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM; SAPPHIRE 100269OCSR Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - OC edition; LITE-ON 22X DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model iHAS422-08; CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power; Microsoft 69M-00006S Gray&Black USB RF Wireless Standard Keyboard & Mouse; OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G1600LV6GK; Seagate FreeAgent Desk ST310005FDA2E1-RK 1TB 7200 RPM Silver External Hard Drive; AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDZ955FBGIBOX; ASUS M4A79 Deluxe AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard. *

All this added up to about 1300 with shipping. I currently do not have a moniter chosen for it is in the least importantce. I got all this from Newegg.com but i am farely ceartain that i made a mistake when choosing the motherboard and proccesser. Apparrently there are motherboards that are able to hold three ram sticks simultaneously. Also i think my motherboard and my procceser are not compatible. Will appreciate any advice from expierienced computer-builders. If there are better products for better deals i would like to know. Thank you


----------



## bomberboysk

That mobo wont work with ddr3 memory, best bet would be return the ddr3 when it comes then get some ddr2 1066mhz, as amd boards can only have dual channel memory anyhow(core i7 is the only cpu that utilizes triple channel memory kits at the moment).


----------



## StrangleHold

The board you picked out is a AM2+ board, runs DDR2 memory, not DDR3. Plus the DDR3 you picked out is a set of three sticks for tri channel. On a AMD you need a set of 2 or 4 for Dual channel. If you want to run DDR3 you need to pick a AM3 motherboard with DDR3 slots.

AM3 DDR3 motherboard.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128377

Memory
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...iption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=


----------



## Rawlaw

a friend recommended a three way place on the motherboard that allows me to put all my ram on it. He mentioned that it had to be the same color. Also i would like to stick with ddr3 if possible. Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Rawlaw

one more thing what's a Pepsi- addict??? Someone wrote that in their reply.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Rawlaw said:


> a friend recommended a three way place on the motherboard that allows me to put all my ram on it. He mentioned that it had to be the same color. Also i would like to stick with ddr3 if possible. Thank you for the replies.


If you put DDR3 RAM on that board, it will not boot. 
You cannot use DDR3 RAM with that motherboard.

You'll need to choose a different board or RAM.


Rawlaw said:


> one more thing what's a Pepsi- addict??? Someone wrote that in their reply.


Pepsi is a soft drink, and it's in his signature, not his reply.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> a friend recommended a three way place on the motherboard that allows me to put all my ram on it. He mentioned that it had to be the same color. Also i would like to stick with ddr3 if possible. Thank you for the replies.



You cannot use 3 sticks of ddr3 on an AMD motherboard, you will either need to return the mobo and memory(both at a 15% restocking fee), and get dual channel ddr3 and a ddr3 am3 motherboard, or keep the motherboard, and return the memory and get a dual channel ddr2 kit.


----------



## Rawlaw

just to clear everything up i haven't purchased anything yet. I am first making sure i have what i need. I will upgrade the mobo if i need to


----------



## Rawlaw

one more thing i have a question on a few of the same types of products. First of all which mobo is better? the: GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard, or: Foxconn FlamingBlade LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard ? Also which video card is better? the:SAPPHIRE 100269OCSR Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - OC edition: or the: EVGA 896-P3-1170-AR GeForce GTX 275 896MB 448-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card? If one is not compatible with my list above please let me know. Thanks


----------



## bomberboysk

The Foxconn Flamingblade is for a core i7 cpu, while the MA790FXT-UD5P is AM3 for an amd cpu. Between those two cards, i would go with the 4890 as both motherboards support crossfire.


----------



## Rawlaw

k this is my updated list: LITE-ON 22X DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model iHAS422-08 ; XCLIO A380BK Fully Black SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Full Tower Computer Case; Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive ; SAPPHIRE 100269OCSR Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - OC edition ; CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power ; Microsoft 69M-00006S Gray&Black USB RF Wireless Standard Keyboard & Mouse; Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model PVT36G1600LLK ; Foxconn FlamingBlade LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard ; AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDZ955FBGIBOX ; Seagate FreeAgent Desk ST310005FDA2E1-RK 1TB 7200 RPM Silver External Hard Drive. Any final suggestions? Oh, and by the way the mobo says ATX intel motherboard will that affect anything? I'm open to any final suggestions. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Rawlaw

Would you recommend any monitors? I'm looking for a 22-24 inch monitor cheaper then 200$. Thanks


----------



## Rawlaw

K this is my updated list: LITE-ON 22X DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model iHAS422-08; XCLIO A380BK Fully Black SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Full Tower Computer Case ; Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive ; SAPPHIRE 100269OCSR Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - OC edition; CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power; Microsoft 69M-00006S Gray&Black USB RF Wireless Standard Keyboard & Mouse; Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model PVT36G1600LLK ; Foxconn FlamingBlade LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard; AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDZ955FBGIBOX ; Seagate FreeAgent Desk ST310005FDA2E1-RK 1TB 7200 RPM Silver External Hard Drive. Any final suggestions? My mobo says it's an ATX intel mobo. will it still work with my processor and everything else? Any other good deals? Anything not compatible? Thanks


----------



## Rawlaw

Next i wanted to know if you knew of any good monitors that were 22 inches or higher that are under or around 200$?


----------



## Rawlaw

sorry for posting it twice i didn't know there was a second page and thought my messages were getting deleted


----------



## Rawlaw

Another question, i found a combo deal with my case that includes a 750 watt power supply. I wanted to know if CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power  is any different from XCLIO GREATPOWER X14S4P4 750W ATX12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply ? I'm saving a good 40 bucks on the combo deal so i am not sure if they are roughly the same.


----------



## StrangleHold

Rawlaw said:


> one more thing i have a question on a few of the same types of products. First of all which mobo is better? the: GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard, or: Foxconn FlamingBlade LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard ? Also which video card is better? the:SAPPHIRE 100269OCSR Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - OC edition: or the: EVGA 896-P3-1170-AR GeForce GTX 275 896MB 448-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card? If one is not compatible with my list above please let me know. Thanks


 
Like said above, the Foxconn is a Intel board, You need the Gigabyte GA MA790FXT. The video cards are pretty much equal but since you will have a crossfire board the 4890 would be better. But if you never plan on running Crossfire it really doesnt matter.

If you not going to run Crossfire or never plan on running it the GA MA790XT board is cheaper. Well hell, really you could save some money and go for a single slot AM3 board.

GA-MA770T
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128392


----------



## StrangleHold

Rawlaw said:


> Next i wanted to know if you knew of any good monitors that were 22 inches or higher that are under or around 200$?


 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005112



Rawlaw said:


> Another question, i found a combo deal with my case that includes a 750 watt power supply. I wanted to know if CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power is any different from XCLIO GREATPOWER X14S4P4 750W ATX12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply ? I'm saving a good 40 bucks on the combo deal so i am not sure if they are roughly the same.


 
The Corsair is a better Power Supply


----------



## Rawlaw

I want crossfire so which ones should I get? And also does it really matter what power supply i get? I know corsair is a better quality product but when i get down to it, isn't it the same


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I want crossfire so which ones should I get? And also does it really matter what power supply i get? I know corsair is a better quality product but when i get down to it, isn't it the same



Corsair will deliver more current, more stable voltages, last longer, etc.

This is a great monitor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236059


----------



## Rawlaw

Just a side thought is this motherboard any different from my other ones? It's got a really great price discounted totaling to 150$? It's the: XFX MBN790IUL9 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 790i Ultra SLI ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## bomberboysk

What kind of cpu are you going to be running? That XFX board is for socket 775 cpu's(Core 2 duo/Quad).


----------



## StrangleHold

Rawlaw said:


> Just a side thought is this motherboard any different from my other ones? It's got a really great price discounted totaling to 150$? It's the: XFX MBN790IUL9 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 790i Ultra SLI ATX Intel Motherboard


 
Like said, you keep picking out Intels boards, cant use a 790i board with a AMD Phenom II 955.


----------



## Rawlaw

oh it's just that it was  shell-shocker deal and it was discounted a hundred bucks


----------



## Rawlaw

Now i have a new problem my total is 1560$ including shipping. I've exceeded my limit by a good 50-100$. This is exactly everything i've bought: LITE-ON 22X DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model iHAS422-08 - Retail for 28$. A XCLIO A380BK Fully Black SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail for 100$. Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM for 60$. LG W2252TQ-TF Black 22" 2ms Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail for 190$. SAPPHIRE 100269OCSR Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - OC edition - Retail for 250$. A CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power for 120$. A: Microsoft 69M-00006S Gray&Black USB RF Wireless Standard Keyboard & Mouse - OEM For 60$. A ULTRALAST UL4AAK Overnight Wall Charger with 2000mAh Batteries for 9$. A Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model PVT36G1600LLK - Retail. A LOGISYS Computer CLK15BL 15" Blue Deluxe Sound Activated Cold Cathode Light Kit for 10$ (will keep that) Foxconn FlamingBlade LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard  for 210$. AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDZ955FBGIBOX.  for 245$. Finally: Seagate FreeAgent Desk ST310005FDA2E1-RK 1TB 7200 RPM Silver External Hard Drive - Retail for 130$. I recognize that my processor is for overlocking which i probably will not be doing. I just want good gigahertz speed which i couldn't find in any other processor. The three way Mobo i likely will want to keep. Any ideas in where i can reduce the price of my components while it still fits my needs of great but not perfect gaming? Thanks


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Now i have a new problem my total is 1560$ including shipping. I've exceeded my limit by a good 50-100$. This is exactly everything i've bought: LITE-ON 22X DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model iHAS422-08 - Retail for 28$. A XCLIO A380BK Fully Black SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail for 100$. Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM for 60$. LG W2252TQ-TF Black 22" 2ms Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail for 190$. SAPPHIRE 100269OCSR Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - OC edition - Retail for 250$. A CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power for 120$. A: Microsoft 69M-00006S Gray&Black USB RF Wireless Standard Keyboard & Mouse - OEM For 60$. A ULTRALAST UL4AAK Overnight Wall Charger with 2000mAh Batteries for 9$. A Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model PVT36G1600LLK - Retail. A LOGISYS Computer CLK15BL 15" Blue Deluxe Sound Activated Cold Cathode Light Kit for 10$ (will keep that) Foxconn FlamingBlade LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard  for 210$. AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDZ955FBGIBOX.  for 245$. Finally: Seagate FreeAgent Desk ST310005FDA2E1-RK 1TB 7200 RPM Silver External Hard Drive - Retail for 130$. I recognize that my processor is for overlocking which i probably will not be doing. I just want good gigahertz speed which i couldn't find in any other processor. The three way Mobo i likely will want to keep. Any ideas in where i can reduce the price of my components while it still fits my needs of great but not perfect gaming? Thanks



Could you put those into a list? Just hit enter after the name of each part... Kinda hard to read all scruntched together like that


----------



## Rawlaw

i also have a 55$ mail in rebate that is not included above


----------



## Rawlaw

Sorry for the inconvenience

Cd/Dvd drive: LITE-ON 22X DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model iHAS422-08 - Retail for 28$.

Case: XCLIO A380BK Fully Black SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail for 100$

Internal Hard drive: Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM for 60$.

Moniter: LG W2252TQ-TF Black 22" 2ms Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail for 190$

Video card: SAPPHIRE 100269OCSR Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - OC edition - Retail for 250$.

power supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power for 120$.

Keyboard + Mouse: Microsoft 69M-00006S Gray&Black USB RF Wireless Standard Keyboard & Mouse - OEM For 60$.

Batteries for keyboard: Microsoft 69M-00006S Gray&Black USB RF Wireless Standard Keyboard & Mouse - OEM For 60$.

Ram: A Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model PVT36G1600LLK - Retail

Case light: A LOGISYS Computer CLK15BL 15" Blue Deluxe Sound Activated Cold Cathode Light Kit for 10$ (will keep that)

Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDZ955FBGIBOX. for 245$. 

External Hard-rive: Seagate FreeAgent Desk ST310005FDA2E1-RK 1TB 7200 RPM Silver External Hard Drive - Retail for 130$.

Issues: Now i have a new problem my total is 1560$ including shipping. I've exceeded my limit by a good 50-100$. I recognize that my processor is for overlocking which i probably will not be doing. I just want good gigahertz speed which i couldn't find in any other processor. The three way Mobo i likely will want to keep. I have a 55$ mail in rebate that is not included in my final price. Any ideas in where i can reduce the price of my components while it still fits my needs of great but not perfect gaming? Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold

Rawlaw said:


> A Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model PVT36G1600LLK - Retail. Foxconn FlamingBlade LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard for 210$.


 
Thats a Intel board will not work. Plus getting 3 sticks of memory is a waste for AMD. AMD is not Tri channel. You need to get a set of 2 or 4


----------



## Rawlaw

k i will work on it


----------



## Rawlaw

oh i had a problem before which was resolved to going to three sticks adding up to 6gb memory. There is no 8 gb ddr3 ram? will 4gb work?


----------



## Rawlaw

also if i do get the 4 gb should i get two, two gb or one 4 gb stick? I'm guessing two because of what you said before.


----------



## Rawlaw

if i get 4 gb i think i can get DDR3 1900 - DDR3 2133


----------



## bomberboysk

Id go with this monitor, higher res than the lg at same price:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236059

IMO just get a phenom II 945 and overclock it, its like $20 cheaper than a 955:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103675

This is an amd mobo that supports crossfire and ddr3:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378

Dual Channel DDR3(If you want 8gb just buy two sets, the Phenom II only suports 1066 or 1333mhz memory):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231188

Go with the PLUS version of your case, its better, and its actually the same price since that case usually costs ~$40 to ship, and this has free shipping:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103014


----------



## Rawlaw

I think i am pretty much done here. Once again here's my list.

Internal Memory: Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM 60$

Monitor: ASUS VH236H Black 23" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor 200$

Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P AM3 DDR3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard 130$

Video card SAPPHIRE 100269OCSR Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - OC edition - Retail 270$

Power supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power 110$

Keyboard + Mouse: Microsoft 69M-00006S Gray&Black USB RF Wireless Standard Keyboard & Mouse - OEM 60$

Ram: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBPK - Retail 60$

Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDX945FBGIBOX - Retail 225$

External Hard-rive: Seagate FreeAgent Desk ST310005FDA2E1-RK 1TB 7200 RPM Silver External Hard Drive - Retail 130$

My total with shipping and mail in rebates is: 1384$. That's possible with my budget. Is their any thing that could be changed into better items? If you find a good keyboard and mouse combo it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I think i am pretty much done here. Once again here's my list.
> 
> Internal Memory: Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM 60$
> 
> Monitor: ASUS VH236H Black 23" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor 200$
> 
> Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P AM3 DDR3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard 130$
> 
> Video card SAPPHIRE 100269OCSR Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - OC edition - Retail 270$
> 
> Power supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power 110$
> 
> Keyboard + Mouse: Microsoft 69M-00006S Gray&Black USB RF Wireless Standard Keyboard & Mouse - OEM 60$
> 
> Ram: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBPK - Retail 60$
> 
> Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDX945FBGIBOX - Retail 225$
> 
> External Hard-rive: Seagate FreeAgent Desk ST310005FDA2E1-RK 1TB 7200 RPM Silver External Hard Drive - Retail 130$
> 
> My total with shipping and mail in rebates is: 1384$. That's possible with my budget. Is their any thing that could be changed into better items? If you find a good keyboard and mouse combo it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



Case included in your list? Just making sure.... But for a keyboard/mouse, this one has excellent reviews:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109031
as does this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126047


----------



## Rawlaw

Thanks i have the "Xcilio plus" one you recommended previously


----------



## Rawlaw

A friend recommended getting a refurbished monitor. Thinks their is any difference?


----------



## Rawlaw

If their is no difference then maybe i'll get a 25 or 26 inch monitor for the same price


----------



## Rawlaw

would you recommend AMD or Intel. I showed my friend my list and he criticized AMD


----------



## Rawlaw

any answers to my latest questions above?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Rawlaw said:


> would you recommend AMD or Intel. I showed my friend my list and he criticized AMD



I would personally recommend Intel, but you can certainly build a great system with AMD also.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I vote for the AMD Phenom II 945 processor you have chosen.  The performance is great with the Phenom II Quad-Core processors and it is less expensive in price.  

The Intel i7 is a better processor than the Phenom II but be prepared to open your wallet and dish out more $$$ and change your component list again because your chosen motherboard will not work with an Intel i7 processor.


----------



## Rawlaw

K and would you recommend a refurbished monitor. isn't their no difference accept it is cheaper. The reason is, is that i can probably upgrade my 23 inch monitor to a 25 or 26 inch one for the same price. Any ideas???


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> K and would you recommend a refurbished monitor. isn't their no difference accept it is cheaper. The reason is, is that i can probably upgrade my 23 inch monitor to a 25 or 26 inch one for the same price. Any ideas???



Higher chance of dead pixels/etc, if its a refurb there is a reason it was sent back to begin with- not working right. The 23" asus is a great monitor, and the 25" ones are the same resoloution, so they will be less sharp. Also, AMD is great at that price point, and since the future of socket 1366(core i7) is in serious doubts(due to core i5), and that socket 775 core 2 series will have no new releases, the am2+/am3 socket is the way to go at the moment.


----------



## Rawlaw

so basically your saying stick with the one you showed me before?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Rawlaw said:


> so basically your saying stick with the one you showed me before?


He's saying, whichever model you chose, stick with a Retail purchase and not a Refurb.


----------



## Rawlaw

I will purchase these parts tomorrow and will put it together probably monday or tuesday of next week. Will need help then but until then thanks for all the help._* Computer Forum ROCKS!*_


----------



## .sirhChris.

Hullo, Ryan (Rawlaw)! Thanks for the recommendation to this site.

It seems like a way better setup than the one I want to get, good luck building it


----------



## Rawlaw

Quick question, which one is better: Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive, or Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EADS 1TB 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM


----------



## Bodaggit23

Rawlaw said:


> Quick question, which one is better: Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive, or Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EADS 1TB 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM


32Mb cache will be quicker.

Btw, nice 5 post run you had on the last page. 

If you look closely, there is an "Edit" button on each of your previous posts.

That allows you to change or add to your previous post, without the need for multiple posts.


----------



## Rawlaw

Sorry about the posts i am still new at this. Would you recomend daul internal hardrives or one internal and one external??? Also do you know any good cases for under 110$. I would like a full tower but i am not really finding one that i really like


----------



## Bodaggit23

Rawlaw said:


> Sorry about the posts i am still new at this. Would you recomend daul internal hardrives or one internal and one external??? Also do you know any good cases for under 110$. I would like a full tower but i am not really finding one that i really like



Two internal drives in a RAID configuration would be quicker than a single drive.

Also, these are nice and very popular.

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ($99.99)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## Rawlaw

I just purchased this one. is it RAID configuration? Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EADS 1TB SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM. And also i want a Full tower case not a mid one. Its within my budget to get one internal and one external hard-rive or two internals. Which one?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I just purchased this one. is it RAID configuration? Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EADS 1TB SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM. And also i want a Full tower case not a mid one. Thanks



No, thats a single drive. Two drives can be run in a raid configuration. A full tower case and a mid tower case are pretty much the same thing except for height, and depending on some cases, a good mid tower is better than a full tower case. Whats your budget for a case?


----------



## .sirhChris.

Bodaggit23 said:


> Two internal drives in a RAID configuration would be quicker than a single drive.
> 
> Also, these are nice and very popular.
> 
> Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ($99.99)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021



RAID cards cost a sh-t load to buy, so for his purposes it would be best if he stuck with a single drive.

It depends, dude. Do you want to take info with you? Get internal/external. If not, internal is the way to go.


----------



## bomberboysk

.sirhChris. said:


> RAID cards cost a sh-t load to buy, so for his purposes it would be best if he stuck with a single drive.



Well, if you have a motherboard with onboard raid you dont need a card... a card is better/faster/more reliable, but i run fine with onboard...


----------



## .sirhChris.

bomberboysk said:


> Well, if you have a motherboard with onboard raid you dont need a card... a card is better/faster/more reliable, but i run fine with onboard...



Ah, I didn't see that.


----------



## Rawlaw

I'm pretty satisfied with the case you showed me before but i think i might want to switch because it no longer has free shipping. It's the XCLIO A380PLUS-BK Fully Black 1.0mm SECC/ ABS ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail. Or maybe should i get XCLIO Blackhawk Advanced Black Finish 0.8 mm SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Full Tower Extreme Cooling Computer Case - Retail. I am pretty sure they are the same price since the second one is free shipping. Which one is better?



Here's my list
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=15732507

Anything i can change? I wanted to do the thing that you put two sticks of ram on your mobo. I think that's called the mobo. I will be using it for near perfect gaming. I want it to be silent. I also will be using it a little for work though if it's a gaming computer i am pretty sure it will do work.


----------



## bomberboysk

Few cases that are comporable with free shipping:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103027
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233026


----------



## Rawlaw

I have no intrest in the second one but the first one is the same one as what i posted. Is that what i should i get? I don't mind if it's not free shipping but i want to keep it on or around 130$


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I have no intrest in the second one but the first one is the same one as what i posted. Is that what i should i get? I don't mind if it's not free shipping but i want to keep it on or around 130$



Actually the first one isnt the same, its same brand but a different case. If you have a $130 case its more around $160-170 as the shipping is pretty high on full tower cases The blackhawk(first link) has free shipping.


----------



## Rawlaw

So is it quiet and big enough to hold all my stuff? The reviews aren't very informative. Other then my case is everything compatible and good for what i want? Will it let me run the two ram sticks on one mobo? Is everything compatible?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> So is it quiet and big enough to hold all my stuff? The reviews aren't very informative. Other then my case is everything compatible and good for what i want? Will it let me run the two ram sticks on one mobo? Is everything compatible?



Everything should work fine, post back your final list and we can go over it for you one last time though


----------



## Rawlaw

K 
Hardrive: Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EADS 1TB SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM

Moniter: ASUS VH236H Black 23" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 

Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P AM3 DDR3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail

Vid. card: SAPPHIRE 100269OCSR Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - OC edition - Retail 

Power supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power ... - Retail 

Memory: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBPK - Retail 

Processer: AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDX945FBGIBOX - Retail 

External hardrive: AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDX945FBGIBOX - Retail 

Should i get two internal hardrives instead?

Computer case: XCLIO Blackhawk Advanced Black Finish 0.8 mm SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Full Tower Extreme Cooling Computer Case - Retail 

Mouse + Keyboard: Microsoft Wireless Laser Desktop 6000 V2 - OEM


----------



## bomberboysk

This gpu would net you a free game and save a few bucks:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161276

Might wanna go with a caviar black hdd perform a decent bit better, the green series are the slower low power drives.

Your external hard drive appears to be a phenom II cpu

This case is a few bucks cheaper:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103026


----------



## Rawlaw

I already bought the internal hardrive. It was a shellshocker deal.

Is the video card that you just showed me better then mine???


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I already bought the internal hardrive. It was a shellshocker deal



Oh ok, how about your external? Still showing as a phenom II


----------



## Rawlaw

i havent bought the external yet


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> i havent bought the external yet



What i was trying to say is, you have in your list not said what kinda external you were looking at. You copied and pasted Phenom II X4 945 twice. Look at your post where you listed your parts


----------



## Rawlaw

Oh, sorry
External Hardirve: Seagate FreeAgent Desk ST310005FDA2E1-RK 1TB 7200 RPM Silver External Hard Drive - Retail

And is that video card  better then the one i had?


----------



## .sirhChris.

Some brands of video cards are better than others. I'm guessing HIS > Sapphire, HIS gets much better reviews than some Sapphire cards. Both are good, though.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Oh, sorry
> External Hardirve: Seagate FreeAgent Desk ST310005FDA2E1-RK 1TB 7200 RPM Silver External Hard Drive - Retail
> 
> And is that video card  better then the one i had?



Video card is about the same, i would just go with another internal drive though instead of an esxternal, faster, run cooler, cheaper, etc. Plus the HIS radeon comes with a free game.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Which video card are you looking at?  This one:

HIS Hightech H485FN1GP Radeon HD 4850 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161275


----------



## Rawlaw

no that's a weaker type look at page 7


----------



## Rawlaw

I can't seem to find the cavier black hardrive. Will the Cavier green and black work together?? Sorry about multiple post


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284


----------



## Rawlaw

Here's my list: I've gotten to where i need to reduce a little. Any ideas? Once again i will be using this computer for work and near perfect gaming. I probably will not be over-clocking but want the internet speed to be fast for browsing the internet quick.

http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?Submit=view


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Here's my list: I've gotten to where i need to reduce a little. Any ideas? Once again i will be using this computer for work and near perfect gaming. I probably will not be over-clocking but want the internet speed to be fast for browsing the internet quick.
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?Submit=view



We cant view your shopping cart Post a screenie or links.. How far you need to chop it down?


----------



## Rawlaw

How do you post a screenie? I want it to be 30- or 40 bucks cheaper. If not possible then i will keep it as it is.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> How do you post a screenie? I want it to be 30- or 40 bucks cheaper. If not possible then i will keep it as it is.



Print screen, go into paint, paste, upload to photobucket, then copy the [ img ] tags with the url from photobucket, and paste to the forum.


----------



## barney.stinson

Well if you have vista use the sniping tool otherwise on xp use print screen command on your keyboard above the arrow keys and paste the pic in paint and then upload it on image shacks and then post the screenshot


----------



## Rawlaw

I have a mac with power pc


----------



## bomberboysk

Ok, well just post the links to everything in your cart


----------



## Rawlaw

Can u see this

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/TemporaryWishList.aspx?BundleExist=N&ChangeQty=0


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Can u see this
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/TemporaryWishList.aspx?BundleExist=N&ChangeQty=0



You would need to save as a wishlist(non temporary) and set it to shared.


----------



## Rawlaw

k How about now?

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11813146


----------



## bomberboysk

Could drop the monitor to this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236051

Memory:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231189


----------



## Rawlaw

what's the difference between the two memories?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> what's the difference between the two memories?



Lower cas latency, so it has a faster access time.


----------



## Rawlaw

Any significant difference? And also with the monitors, do i really need 23 inch or 21.5 is basically the same. Also i kind of want the buttons to be on the front not the side


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Any significant difference?



Same price, faster, what more could you ask for


----------



## Rawlaw

so the ram u just showed me is faster? Because the ram i have is timing is 9-9-9-24 while the one you showed me is 8-8-8-21. Which one


----------



## 2048Megabytes

In my opinion It really depends on the price of the memory you are looking at.  A one number difference in the CAS latency is going to make very little difference in performance.

I generally go with "Super Talent" or "Patriot" brand RAM because it is manufactured in the United States.  It is sad that most of our manufacturing is being sent overseas or out of the country.


----------



## Rawlaw

They're the same price though and they are both g skill


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> so the ram u just showed me is faster? Because the ram i have is timing is 9-9-9-24 while the one you showed me is 8-8-8-21. Which one



Lower = Faster, thats the latency, just as the same less time is better, think of latency as time to access the memory.



2048Megabytes said:


> In my opinion It really depends on the price of the memory you are looking at.  A one number difference in the CAS latency is going to make very little difference in performance.
> 
> I generally go with "Super Talent" or "Patriot" brand RAM because it is manufactured in the United States.  It is sad that most of our manufacturing is being sent overseas or out of the country.



Well, actually super talent memory is made in both china and the usa, patriot without a doubt is probably the best memory out there, but for the price you cant beat g.skill,corsair,etc and super talent has good prices on alot of their products too.


----------



## Rawlaw

K and the monitor. Is it basically the same for what i am doing?


----------



## bomberboysk

Its a touch smaller, and 1920x1080 vs 1920x1200, up to you whether an inch and a small increase in resolution is worth the $40 or so.


----------



## Rawlaw

Not Really, I am upgrading from my 1998 Laptop and it has maybe a 17 inch screen. So 21.5 should be enough. I will go to CompUsa or something just to see how they look like.

Once again does my list below allow me to have a computer that will play on one of the highest setting and surf the internet fast?

K Here's my list
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11813146


----------



## bomberboysk

Looks good


----------



## Rawlaw

Everything? The Video card do i want to get the raedon or a saphire


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Everything? The Video card do i want to get the raedon or a saphire



The HIS and the Sapphire are pretty much the same card, just the HIS is cheaper and has a free game.


----------



## Rawlaw

I don't really care for the game i just want to know which one will last longer and which one will run my games better.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I don't really care for the game i just want to know which one will last longer and which one will run my games better.



Go with the HIS, imo better than sapphire.. cheaper, free game, they are essentially the same exact card...


----------



## Rawlaw

K what about the mobo?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> K what about the mobo?



Best mobo as far as price is concerned.


----------



## Rawlaw

If i need to spend another 20 bucks for a better one that will last me longer i will or if i could get a faster processer


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I fi need to spend another 20 bucks for a better one that will last me longer i will



This mobo is slightly better... but imo not really worth it over the gigabyte for the small feature increase...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223


----------



## Rawlaw

What's the difference?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> What's the difference?



Almost nothing, brand and 4 pci-e slots over 3 pci-e slots, truely not even worth it over the gigabyte.


----------



## Rawlaw

k Can i upgrade my processer for faster internet speed? Cause 3.0 is great but more is always better


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k Can i upgrade my processer for faster internet speed? Cause 3.0 is great but more is always better



For one, the cpu is way to fast to even affect your internet speed to begin with, and for two, if you would be spending the money on a faster processor, i would recommend keeping the current cpu and getting a good heatsink so you can overclock it:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029&Tpk=S1283V

FYI your current wishlist on newegg has 2 sets of keyboard+mouse in it...


----------



## Rawlaw

I am not going to be over-clocking but will the heat-sink help my system cool and make it more efficient?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I am not going to be over-clocking but will the heat-sink help my system cool and make it more efficient?



Would keep it cooler, and allow room for overclocking if you ever plan to do so


----------



## Rawlaw

k, how about the case? does it have enough fans? I looked and it seems as if it's fans are much larger then most. And will it have enough room to hold all this?


----------



## bomberboysk

Your still looking at the Xclio blackhawk advanced right? If so, yes it will fit all that stuff, nice roomy case with lots of airflow


----------



## Rawlaw

Ya it is. Good, 750 watt is enough for near perfect gaming?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Good, 750 watt is enough for near perfect gaming?



Yup, but if you plan on crossfire in the future, might wanna go with an TX850
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850TX
, or if you want something modular:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189017

Or just a cheaper 850W:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341003


----------



## Rawlaw

What exactly do you do with crossfire?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> What exactly do you do with crossfire?



Adding another 4890 card and running two of them on one board, can get almost double graphics performance from it. A 750W would prolly handle it, but i would go with an 850W just to set for future upgrades though also.


----------



## Rawlaw

k i will which power supply above would you recommend?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k i will which power supply above would you recommend?



The corsair is probably the best one as far as power, but the cables are gonna kill since its not modular. Id prolly go for the Xclio, its a good psu and is semi modular, so you wont have to have a bunch of loose cables sittin in your rig, helps with airflow and overall cable management.


----------



## Rawlaw

So the second one??


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> So the second one??



Yeah


----------



## Rawlaw

K we already covered the ram.... Is their anything else i should get.
Here's my 6th time updated list:

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11813146


----------



## Rawlaw

Wait i dont think u can see it. can u?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Rawlaw said:


> Wait i dont think u can see it. can u?





> This wish list is empty.



No, we cannot.

And USE THE EDIT BUTTON and stop double posting.


----------



## Rawlaw

It was working before... How do i post it without having to go through all of them?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Rawlaw said:


> sheesh
> How about now:
> 
> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11813146



Still no. You haven't "Shared" the wish list.

And "sheesh" all you want. Double posting is against the rules,
not to mention annoying.

Do you not see the "EDIT" button on your previous posts?


----------



## Rawlaw

According to my account it is

Now?
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11813146

Now?

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11813146
It should work???


----------



## Bodaggit23

You may have to wait up to 24 hours for it to become available to the public.


----------



## Rawlaw

Really!!  That stinks. I'll try again in the mornin.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Still no. You haven't "Shared" the wish list.
> 
> And "sheesh" all you want. Double posting is against the rules,
> not to mention annoying.
> 
> Do you not see the "EDIT" button on your previous posts?



Actually, i had to learn this. Take the last part of the numbers, go to newegg my wishlists, public wishlists, remove the 8/9digit number at the top, replace it with the number for the wishlist here, and there it is:
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=11813146


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Rawlaw, you are making this too hard bro.

Here is an example to post your list like this:

Post a description like this:
AMD Phenom II 945 Deneb Quad-Core Processor

Post a link to the product like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103675

Do the example above for each component in your list.


----------



## .sirhChris.

Failtrocity dude.

For example, instead of posting wish lists, post like:


Mindfreak61 said:


> OK
> 
> So here is my final build
> 
> RAM
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166
> GFX Card
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161264
> HDD
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319
> Motherboard
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128380
> Case
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042
> DVD Drive
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136152
> Processor
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116091
> Power Supply
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005
> 
> Total is around $650.



this isn't what I'm going to get, but that's a sample of a good post.


----------



## Rawlaw

I've done that plenty of times before and don't really feel like doing it again. They guy said you might have to wait 24 hours until it becomes avaible to the public. Can u see this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231146
i JUST CHECKED AND IF U TAKE AWAY THE 89 ALL YOU GET IS A list of Ram

now?
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=11813146
This one is it, it works here's my final list


----------



## .sirhChris.

Rawlaw said:


> I've done that plenty of times before and don't really feel like doing it again. They guy said you might have to wait 24 hours until it becomes avaible to the public. Can u see this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231146
> i JUST CHECKED AND IF U TAKE AWAY THE 89 ALL YOU GET IS A list of Ram
> 
> now?
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=11813146
> This one is it, it works here's my final list



Well, there you go. But to make it easier for those of us who aren't Newegg members:




btw, that is a beastly build man. Good luck with it!


----------



## Rawlaw

Will my keyboard be good enough for gaming?


----------



## .sirhChris.

Rawlaw said:


> Will my keyboard be good enough for gaming?



*sigh*

Of course it's good for gaming, it's a friggin' keyboard. I'm still on my default Dell one and I can still frag a few foes...


----------



## Rawlaw

You don't have to snap. Do i need any of that power protection crap? Discard what said to left already have one lying around .... Is their any thing else i need? Do you know of any add ons to make my case look nicer?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> You don't have to snap. Do i need any of that power protection crap?



Id get at least a basic surge supressor such as these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842111071
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812107196


----------



## Rawlaw

Like i said before i have one lying around. It looks like 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812120306

Is their any good decorations for my computer u know of. I tried looking at those cold neon light tubes but the reviews said it had problems like short wires and heats up and makes too much noise


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Like i said before i have one lying around. It looks like
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812120306
> 
> Is their any good decorations for my computer u know of. I tried looking at those cold neon light tubes but the reviews said it had problems like short wires and heats up and makes too much noise



Well, the case has blue led fans in it already.  Some point in the future you may wanna think about painting the interior of your case black, looks really nice with the blue led's.


----------



## Trio

Just get any that's rated the best on newegg, like these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=RATING

Stick them anywhere in your case. I hid mine on the top side of the removable side panel and bottom side. You could also get UV cathodes and buy UV reactive wires so they glow. Take a look at this Apevia PSU (it's just an example, stick with the one you've chosen already):






under UV light, the green wiring glows. You could also do UV traces on your motherboard. It's basically drawing the copper traces on your motherboard with a UV pen, so when the UV light hits it it glows. Here's a pic:






Tracing the motherboard will void the warranty.


----------



## bomberboysk

Trio said:


> Just get any that's rated the best on newegg, like these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=RATING
> 
> Stick them anywhere in your case. I hid mine on the top side of the removable side panel and bottom side. You could also get UV cathodes and buy UV reactive wires so they glow. Take a look at this Apevia PSU (it's just an example, stick with the one you've chosen already):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under UV light, the green wiring glows. You could also do UV traces on your motherboard. It's basically drawing the copper traces on your motherboard with a UV pen, so when the UV light hits it it glows. Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracing the motherboard will void the warrant.



Not sure you would want to use a crappy power supply like that for one, and for two, why would you want to void your warranty as soon as you get your pc?


----------



## Trio

It was just a decorating suggestion :\. I said to stick with the PSU he chose and that the one I posted was an example.


----------



## bomberboysk

Trio said:


> It was just a decorating suggestion :\. I said to stick with the PSU he chose and that the one I posted was an example.



Yeah i know, i was just commenting on the fact that alot of the decorating ideas out there arent the greatest. Although resleeving your power supply is a good way to customize it...


----------



## Rawlaw

I browsed through most of the items with lights on them but all of them said they had problems with heat. I was even thinking of one that hooks up into your computer and when your using the program that displays colors as it plays music it will display the same colors on the light, but according to the ratings it didn't work. Though i think i will paint my case. I got loads of time.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I would get a surge protector that has an indicator light that shows if the surge protector is doing its job.  Some surge protectors just become extension cords after a while offering no protection at all from a power surge.   One wouldn't know if a surge protector is doing this (become faulty) because there is no way to tell until the damage has been done.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I browsed through most of the items with lights on them but all of them said they had problems with heat. I was even thinking of one that hooks up into your computer and when your using the program that displays colors as it plays music it will display the same colors on the light, but according to the ratings it didn't work. Though i think i will paint my case. I got loads of time.



Yeah, when you do that you will want to almost totally disassemble your case, taking out fans, front cover, plastic, etc. Sand it, primer with rustoleum primer, then spray with a nice flat black on the interior. Comes out nice when done


----------



## Rawlaw

When i purchase it, it will be the best time to paint it. No scratches, dust etc. And i said for the surge protecter the one above was like the one i have. Mine does have a light that says wether or not it is in full working condition. When The case comes in i will inquire u about how to exactly paint it. So is everything good?


----------



## Rawlaw

Sorry for double posting but i find that most people answer my first question in my paragraph not all of them. My dad just told me that we want a new wireless routers. Unfortunately i cant seem to find it under the categories in Newegg any ideas? I want top of the line gaming router for roughly 150$? Think that's enough?


----------



## bomberboysk

*cough* http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=145&name=Wireless-Routers

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127158


----------



## Rawlaw

Lol what's cough supposed to mean!?!?! Also is that one dual channel? Also my monitor went out of stock know any other good ones?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Lol what's cough supposed to mean!?!?! Also is that one dual channel? Also my monitor went out of stock know any other good ones?



It means i was giving you a link to routers... What you mean dual channel? Routers arent dual channel... thats a term used for memory...


----------



## Rawlaw

I asked my dad it's daul band. You know when it has 2.4 ghz and 5.0 ghz. Also about that Moniter....


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I asked my dad it's daul band. You know when it has 2.4 ghz and 5.0 ghz. Also about that Moniter....



What about the monitor? That router there is not dual band, but this is:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127258


----------



## Rawlaw

New problem my friend said  that my video card is good for movies not games? He also stressed sapphire. Once again  i don't care about the free game.


----------



## just a noob

ok, so you're going to get a 4890? ask your friend what he's smoking, and brands really don't make much of a difference aside from warranty(i would suggest an xfx 4890 in that case)


----------



## Rawlaw

Which one is that?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Which one is that?



Noticing the monitor you selected was out of stock, this is a good alternative:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236053

The Sapphire card is no better than the HIS model, they are the same gpu pretty much. Infact, i prefer HIS over sapphire anyhow. An XFX 4890 is made by XFX, and has a double lifetime warranty vs a 2 year warranty on the HIS/Sapphire models. Double lifetime means for as long as you own the card, and then the second owner also gets a lifetime warranty if you ever decide to sell it/etc. IMO, just go with the HIS.


----------



## Rawlaw

I think it went back into stock


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I think it went back into stock



Just checked, its saying out of stock eta 7/5.


----------



## Rawlaw

Dang though the moniter u just showed me has 5ms response time. No good


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Dang though the moniter u just showed me has 5ms response time. No good



5ms is better than the "2ms" monitors, as when they advertise 2ms, thats 2ms GTG, while the 5ms asus is BTB. A 2ms GTG monitor is around 8ms BTB.


----------



## Rawlaw

good was the one u showed me first better then the one u just showed me now


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> good was the one u showed me first better then the one u just showed me now



Pretty much the same. one has spdif out, one doesnt(pretty much useless feature anyhow..)


----------



## Rawlaw

K and like i said before my friend said not to get the HIS he said to get the sapphire. He said the HIS is more for movies wat u think I dont need the game


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> K and like i said before my friend said not to get the HIS he said to get the sapphire. He said the HIS is more for movies wat u think



They are the same exact card. The HIS is cheaper and has a free game though, if you dont want the game, sell it to a friend for $15 and the card becomes even cheaper They are both radeon HD4890's, same ports, same heatsink, same memory/core clocks. Everything is identical except the brand/price, plus i prefer HIS over Sapphire anyhow.


----------



## Rawlaw

just a noob said:


> ok, so you're going to get a 4890? ask your friend what he's smoking, and brands really don't make much of a difference aside from warranty(i would suggest an xfx 4890 in that case)




Do u know where that is?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Do u know where that is?



where what is? XFX is a brand, with a double lifetime warranty:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150359


----------



## Rawlaw

something about my case he saidxfx 4890 case


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> something about my case he saidxfx 4890 case



"In that case" means if that was the situation. Eg- the only thing different between the cards is the warranty pretty much, and if you were selecting a card based on warranty in that situation the XFX has the best warranty, a double lifetime warranty.


----------



## Rawlaw

Well which one is the best? The sapphire, xfx, or the HIS. I Don't care about the game!!


----------



## just a noob

they're all the same card as far as i know, the xfx has a black pcb, and a better warranty, one has the game, and the other i don't know about


----------



## Rawlaw

I want to know which one is better! I'm a little leniant on the price but I don't care about the HIS game. I just want to know which one will play crisis halo 2 supreme commander star wars empire at war and command and conquer 3 tiberiun wars. I want it to be perfect so I don't have to mess around with returning.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I want to know which one is better! I'm a little leniant on the price but I don't care about the HIS game. I just want to know which one will play crisis halo 2 supreme commander star wars empire at war and command and conquer 3 tiberiun wars. I want it to be perfect so I don't have to mess around with returning.



THEY ARE THE SAME EXACT CARD, can it get any clearer? Didnt think so. HIS>Sapphire If anything, HIS is better, as i know back when the HD2xxx series they used lower quality memory than the other major resellers..


----------



## Rawlaw

I checked their prices. U know how it says the game is free? Well their charging me 20 bucks!!


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I checked their prices. U know how it says the game is free? Well their charging me 20 bucks!!



No, they add it to your cart alongside the card, then drop the price of the card another $20. Eg- Game $19.99, beside card will say "$19.99 savings"


----------



## Rawlaw

Once again the moniter u showed me is out if stock. Any other alternatives


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236053


----------



## Rawlaw

That's weird it took it out of my cart and said it had insufficient stock


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> That's weird it took it out of my cart and said it had insufficient stock



Maybe you still had the other one in there that i showed you 50 or 60 posts back?


----------



## Rawlaw

I don't think so. any way here's my cart

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11813146


----------



## bomberboysk

Those cathodes are a waste imo, especially when you have blue led fans in your case, but whatever floats your boat. Other than that...looks good


----------



## Rawlaw

Hey i have a laptop. How can i get windows 7 beta on it. Is it free? Is it good? I have xp now


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Hey i have a laptop. How can i get windows 7 beta on it. Is it free? Is it good? I have xp now



Tis free. Tis awesome, i has it on my rig in sig.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx


----------



## Rawlaw

Is it completely free. My friends dad said i would have to pay 100 bucks next year. Will i loose my stuff?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Is it completely free. My friends dad said i would have to pay 100 bucks next year. Will i loose my stuff?



Its free until 2010 june, then you will need to remove it and buy a copy of retail windows 7.


----------



## Rawlaw

What would be the price. Cause i am going to get it for my new comp but i wasnt sure about my laptop. What u think? Should i get vista home premiun?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> What would be the price. Cause i am going to get it for my new comp but i wasnt sure about my laptop. What u think? Should i get vista home premiun?



Id use the windows 7 release candidate until windows 7 comes out, its a great os and really stable. THEN once its released buy a copy of windows 7.


----------



## Rawlaw

So on my old laptop and my computer i should got Windows 7? Will they charge me for two copies?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> So on my old laptop and my computer i should got Windows 7? Will they charge me for two copies?



You would need to buy a copy for each computer when it is released (sometime before end of year...)


----------



## Rawlaw

K then i will stay with xp on my laptop and when i get my comp i will put windows 7 on it? Am i sure the extra fan is the one i want?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> K then i will stay with xp on my laptop and when i get my comp i will put windows 7 on it? Am i sure the extra fan is the one i want?



?


----------



## Rawlaw

The processor fan that u showed me? The Dark Knight one? Is it good?


----------



## .sirhChris.

Yeah, it's a good fan.

Jeez, instead of making us find your current build, why not update your first post with the edit button?


----------



## Rawlaw

Afraid of a little work? Here it is

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11813146


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Afraid of a little work? Here it is
> 
> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11813146



U need to show the /publicwishlist thing, but i know the parts in your wishlist pretty much anyhow>_< But yeah, the S1283V is prolly the best cooler out there for the price.


----------



## Rawlaw

Hey will the hard-rive i already bought work on a mac? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136317


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Hey will the hard-rive i already bought work on a mac?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136317



Depends which model of mac....


----------



## Rawlaw

What u mean? What kind of processor what? It's an imac G5


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> What u mean? What kind of processor what? It's an imac G5



Yes, because apple makes multiple models(mac mini, imac, powerbook/ibook/macbook line, powermac, mac pro). That HDD would fit into a imac G5 though as long as its not the education model(the one sold to schools/etc).


----------



## Rawlaw

How could i tell?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> How could i tell?



Take the back cover off and see if the hard drive is connected via ata(44pin ribbon cable) or sata(small flat cable).
http://www.tkarena.com/Portals/0/TKArticles/Hard drives technology/_SATPAT image 5.JPG

As long as the connector is sata it should work.


----------



## Rawlaw

I have no idea how to open it


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I have no idea how to open it



Well, you would need to know to replace the hard drive so might as well start now

Basically you unscrew the base. Unscrew the screws along the bottom back of the imac, then lift the back forward, being careful of the isight camera if it has one.


----------



## Rawlaw

I see it give me a minute


----------



## Trio

HDD's in laptops don't use wiring, they just plug in directly into the pins. Am I right? I haven't opened up any mac notebooks, but that's what I've seen in ordinary ones. Anyway, you just have to slide it out and replace it with the new one. It has to fit, of course, so the HDD has to be 2.5". They aren't huge like the ones you find in ordinary desktops.


----------



## bomberboysk

Trio said:


> HDD's in laptops don't use wiring, they just plug in directly into the pins. Am I right? I haven't opened up any mac notebooks, but that's what I've seen in ordinary ones. Anyway, you just have to slide it out and replace it with the new one. It has to fit, of course, so the HDD has to be 2.5". They aren't huge like the ones you find in ordinary desktops.



In an imac they use standard 3.5" desktop drives, and you have to remove the back panel to get in:





But yeah, it would just be a connector, not the actual cables...


----------



## Rawlaw

I found the screws and this is a desktop but i cant seem to find a head that would fit it. I have this three hundred different kind of head kit and none seem to fit. And 2.5 inches?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I found the screws and this is a desktop but i cant seem to find a head that would fit it. I have this three hundred different kind of head kit and none seem to fit. And 2.5 inches?



The screws that are on the back/bottom where the speaker grilles are. This may help:
http://mactree.sannet.ne.jp/~kodawarisan/imacg5/imacg501.html


----------



## Rawlaw

I spent like 200 bucks on this screw set and none seem to fit. Any ideas?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I spent like 200 bucks on this screw set and none seem to fit. Any ideas?



Hmm, Are they tri-wing screws? I havent opened anything apple in awhile so i dont remember what kinda screws the g5's have on the bottom.


----------



## Rawlaw

They have ones with 6 sides


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> They have ones with 6 sides



Hex head screws?
http://vastronasia.com/images/screws2.jpg

If so youll need an allen wrench set:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Allen_keys.jpg


----------



## Rawlaw

Exactly i have that set. It's just that it is alot smaller and dosn't have metal around it sort of like this

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2326/2248272345_36fcbd7a69.jpg?v=0


----------



## bomberboysk

Might need to find a smaller one then? Is it exactly like the one in the picture? As that is more like a mini philips head...


----------



## Rawlaw

Where on newegg can i find those head screwdrivers?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Where on newegg can i find those head screwdrivers?



Dont think your gonna find em on newegg,best bet would be something like a home improvement or hardware store..


----------



## blazinjewel

If building a computer is your problem and this is just your first time, this is the best site for you to look up to - http://www.blazintech.net/. I recommend this site  to you because I personal had a purchase of some parts and they willingly give their time to help me out regarding the specs. Besides, they have almost the right combination. You ca try it and see for yourself


----------



## .sirhChris.

Here you go Ryan. $1500 with monitor included.


----------

